# Period Like Pain After Transfer??



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all

I had a two embryo transfer on MOnday and since Tuesday I've been getting period pains - not horendous but I know they are there and I'm petrified every time i go to the loo.  In this likely to be good news?  The wait this time might actually kill me after previos bad news on the last cycle  trying to do everything they said to do too so i'm crossing evberythig and ive been relaxing and resting by taking hols from work - just wanna know what this pain is??
Please help 
Sarah xx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Its normal! Think about everything your bits have been through over your cycle so far, excess hormones, poking, prodding etc.

I know its hard not to worry and I panicked over mine as well but its to be expected and not a bad sign.

I am 7 weeks pregnant and my cramping has only just settled to maybe once or twice a day but has been constant and random up to now.

Fingers crossed for you. X x


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

I really feel like im going to come on though and im scared everytime i go toilet


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi hun I had my et this week to hun and iv had period pains to they keep coming and going im on day 4 of. My 2ww. So I no how you feeling try to think


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

Iam trying. I think the worry takes over. How are u findin things? xx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarah: I 'm 5 days post transfer and have been having light cramping as if my AF is going to arrive for the last 3 days. I had  afailed FET in Feb so I'm hoping  the carmping is  a good sign as I don't recall having any cramps on my last FET.


----------



## HappyHopeful (May 26, 2011)

I am having cramps too - have been having them since the day after ET.  Let's hope it's good news for both of us eh BernardsGirl


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm on day 8 post EC with a Day 2 transfer. We only got one egg and one precious embie. I've had lots of heaviness in my pelvic area but this evening it's more like period pain. Reassuring to know other people are getting the same thing. I don't remember this from previous cycles, but that's a long time ago now.


Kitykat
XX


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

My pain seemed to go for a couple of days but has come back tonite and this time last cycle I came
on so i'm crazy scared f


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

i had my transfer last week - due to test on mon or tues...reckon i can do it tomorrow?


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Well it wasnt good news for us 
Good luck to everyone else
X


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

Definat ely having happy thoughts for the others..and hugs to you xx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

kitykat said:


> Well it wasnt good news for us
> Good luck to everyone else
> X


Sorry to hear that 
I also got a BFN on Sunday


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news too


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry to hear that  x


----------

